# gray squirrel huntin



## ittybittyhunter (Jan 19, 2005)

i hunt skwurrls and stuff that move in south bama. but when i open the back door everythang runs. how do i keep them skwurels there without spendnin 2 much money. 
im cheap like dat
and its cold 2


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

You can still hunt check the local wilflife movement charts they are very accurate. Get a shotgun load it with NO. 6 lead and blast away. If your serious about this get a little, cur or fiest.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

dig small holes in your back yard about an inch to 2 inches deep and putt a peanut in it make a few of them. than go around in the front with whatever gun ur using be sure to hide it and walk down the driveway or side to get to your backyard than be silent and blast em while their head are in the holes or while their eating and loooking up


----------

